# Do the female competitors take steroids too?



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wondering if everyone that competes takes steroids :?: (obviously other than thoose competing in 'natural' body building comps).

And if steroid use is supposedly not allowed in competions and is meant to have regular testing, then why have natural competions??!! Aren't they all supposed to be?!

My husband bought a book on natural bb by john hanson, and to be honest I wasn't all that inspired by the look of him!! I am starting to think that the only way get really ripped is with drugs to help!! Saying that, I have that french chap ( n bb) on a dvd and he was smaller but very ripped looking so maybe there is hope after all! :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2006)

it's the same for the men as for the women some girls do enhance there bodys by using steroids and fat burning aids same as some men do but not all. it depends on the look you want and what you want to do with it. do the benifits out weigh the risks. Taking steroids isnt a quick fix or a magic solution by any means. The best thing to do is learn abou the different things that can be used and then make your own informed choice.

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Steroids are not taken into consideration by many federations hence no testing, steroids are less dangerous than many other compounds which can't be tested for as easily.

The testing is also expensive and so not practical to test everyone especially at larger events, it would make the contests too expensive to run if everyone were tested.

Mel have a look at the WNBF website, you'll see suitably ripped girls there who are drug tested. As I have said my Mrs won the BNBF Figure and had veins running up her abs, back and all over her arms and was night and day more ripped than the others in her class. This is with 18 months training under her belt, so it can be done drug free.

Jo ate 2 solid meals a day and had 4 protein drinks/meal reps and a protein bar each day and she stuck that really well and came in really fast, admittedly some peoples bodies do respond better than others and she seems to drop fat easily, I personally fought lengthy wars with the exercise bike to get my fat off.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

i take it the exercise bike won then lmao :lol:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

TheGuvnor said:


> i take it the exercise bike won then lmao :lol:


lol your just terrible :lol:


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

TheGuvnor said:


> i take it the exercise bike won then lmao :lol:


lol your just terrible :lol:


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

8) i aim to please


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

i personally dont take steroids etc, and have competed in both non natural and natural shows..... some girls depending on what catagory they in for do not need to.

its not really a big deal these days whether you are or not and no one really says much, smiple case of if you are you are and if you aint ...well you aint.... altho there some cases where people get accused of taking gear when they never or didnt or havent, but thats just a jealous thing going on i think...but all in all.... there are some girls who do use the steroids etc, and some that dont.....

there is no pressure either way , and like dougie says a good diet and eating plan can sometimes if the girl has great genetics too can do the job ... and go on to beat those girls that do need some help, so all is possible

certainly drugs are not nesseccary the answer for all female athletes.

wee andi


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What about pot Ms Black?

Or is that just in Scotland?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

ha ha ha lol well douglas ole cousin , i was under bad influence lol lol

altho confession...... what a bloody great night !!! lol or was it morning/day simply cant remember lol

at least it wasnt me who was sick the next day!!!....

ha ha ha ....... hugs pot black lol lol

ps first time for everything lol


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Here's a question for y'all......

I know some associations wont allow you to compete in their shows if you have competed with other associations so can you compete or example with NABBA and BNBF? ie natural and feds that dont test?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

certainly you can babe... thats what i did in 2004 i did every fed nearly ....except the bnbf cause i did the npa instead......

not a prob, intirely your chose altho with ukfbb there a few rules you need to stick by regarding other feds etc but only if you place in any qualifier i think or british......

hugs wee andi x


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Ah cool thanks for that. Gives me something to think on.


----------

